# New motherboard

## johnisevil

I replaced my crapped out ECS motherboard with a new EVGA board.  Like the ECS, the EVGA uses the nforce chipset.  When trying to boot Gentoo, it stops with the following error:

```
md: Autodetecting RAID arrsy

md: Scanned 0 and added 0 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: ... autorun DONE.

Root-NFS: No NFS server available, giving up.

VFS: Unable to mount root fs via NFS, trying floppy.

VFS: Insert root floppy and press ENTER

VFS: Cannot open root device "md3" or unknown-block(2,0)

Please append a correct "root=" boot option: here are the available partitions:

0300    4194302 hda driver: ide-cdrom

Kernel panic - not syncing: VFS: Unable to mount root fs on unknown block(2,0)
```

When I boot Gentoo from a livecd my SATA II drives and partitions show up under /dev so I'm guessing that the kernel from my Gentoo install is missing support.  I know that I have sata_nv built-in.  So what driver would this board use?  It's an EVGA 730a.

Any help would be great.

----------

## paulbiz

On my Abit motherboard it actually uses 2 different SATA chipsets, nforce and silicon image depending on which plug is used. Maybe your new EVGA mobo has something similar going on. If you can see everything from the livecd, boot it and see which drivers are being used in dmesg, then try to compile those into your kernel. If you can't get that working then at least paste us your lspci output so we can try to figure out what you're working with.  :Smile: 

----------

## d2_racing

Hi,can you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD ?

----------

## dtjohnst

I'd just boot using the Gentoo live CD, run lspci -n and paste the output into this website.

http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/

Should tell you exactly what drivers you need.

----------

## johnisevil

 *dtjohnst wrote:*   

> I'd just boot using the Gentoo live CD, run lspci -n and paste the output into this website.
> 
> http://kmuto.jp/debian/hcl/
> 
> Should tell you exactly what drivers you need.

 

Just tried this and here's the interesting output:

```
MCP78S [GeForce 8200] SATA Controller (non-AHCI mode)
```

It just says to use ahci but it still doesn't tell me exactly which SATA controller I have.  In my BIOS I have it set to emulate IDE.  Changing that setting to AHCI shows this:

```
MCP78S [GeForce 8200] AHCI Controller
```

So is AHCI the only thing I need to enable in my kernel?

----------

## d2_racing

Yes  :Razz: 

----------

## johnisevil

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Yes 

 

Awesome.  So my next question is how do I activate my RAID1 arrays before chrooting in?

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, do you have a hardware raid ? If so, at the prompt you can pass some kernel option to enable the driver.

Also, can you boot with the latest SystemRescueCD and post this :

```

# lspci -vmm -k

```

----------

## johnisevil

It appears I'm back up and running.  Turns out that AHCI was all I need to get my disks recognized.  I had a small issue with udev naming my NIC (using the r8169 module) as eth1 instead of eth0.  A simple change to a file under /etc/udev/rules.d solved that problem.  Thanks for the help, gentlemen.

----------

## johnisevil

So now that I'm up and running for the most part, I've run into a few small issues.

1.  When I plug in a USB device, the system goes under heavy load and running lsusb just hangs and I can't kill the process using Ctrl-C.

2.  X doesn't seem to be as responsive.  I'm using the Nvidia driver from my onboard Geforce 8200.  Minimizing and maximizing Firefox shows noticeable drawing lag.

Any ideas?

----------

## energyman76b

for 1:

get some RECENT kernel.

for 2:

get some RECENT nvidia driver. Known issue. nvidia 2d sucks monkey balls. Especially with firefox. Firefox is slow, gtk is slow, nvidia 2d is slow. It is better with the latest couple of drivers. If the ebuilds do not cover the latest driver releases, copy&rename the ebuilds.

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, for you lag, can you post this :

```

# emerge --info

# equery list nvidia

# equery list xorg

# cat /etc/X11/xorg.conf

# glxinfo

```

----------

## johnisevil

 *d2_racing wrote:*   

> Hi, for you lag, can you post this :
> 
> ```
> 
> # emerge --info
> ...

 

```
john@adriatic ~ % emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6.7 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.

6.27-gentoo-r7 i686)

=================================================================

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r7-i686-AMD_Athlon-tm-_64_X2_Dual_Core_Process

or_4800+-with-glibc2.0

Timestamp of tree: Mon, 06 Apr 2009 04:05:02 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6-r1

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6

dev-util/cmake:      2.4.8

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.63

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"

CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /var/bind"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/

fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/php/apache2-php5/ext-active/ /etc/php/cgi-php5/

ext-active/ /etc/php/cli-php5/ext-active/ /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc

/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms str

ict unmerge-orphans userfetch"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/

distributions/gentoo"

LC_ALL="en_CA.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"

LINGUAS="en_US en_GB"

MAKEOPTS="-j3"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_CONFIGROOT="/"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress 

--force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclu

de=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/portage/local/layman/wschlich-testing /usr/local/portage"

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="3dfx 3dnow X acl acp acpi alsa avahi berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo 

cdr cli cracklib crypt cups curl dbus dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode esd

 evo exif fam firefox flac ftp gd gdbm gif gimp gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk 

hal iconv id3tag imagemagick ipv6 isdnlog jpeg lame ldap libnotify lm_sensors ma

d midi mikmod mng mono mp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl npt

lonly ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3support quickt

ime readline reflection rss ruby samba sdl session smp spell spl sse2 sse3 ssl s

tartup-notification svg sysfs taglib tcpd theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v

4l2 vorbis win32codecs x86 xinerama xml xorg xpm xscreensaver xulrunner xv xvid 

xvmc zeroconf zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106

 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 

intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUG

INS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 iop

lug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share 

shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon au

thn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_h

ost authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_

cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config l

ogio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status uniqu

e_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard 

mouse wacom" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb2

16 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en_US en_GB" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS

="nv nvidia vesa"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LANG, PORT

AGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

```
john@adriatic ~ % equery list nvidia

[ Searching for package 'nvidia' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [M ] media-video/nvidia-settings-169.07 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers-177.82 (0)
```

```
john@adriatic ~ % equery list xorg

[ Searching for package 'xorg' in all categories among: ]

 * installed packages

[I--] [  ] x11-base/xorg-server-1.3.0.0-r6 (0)

[I--] [  ] x11-misc/xorg-cf-files-1.0.2 (0)
```

```
Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier      "Xorg"

        Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0

        InputDevice     "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard"

        InputDevice     "Mouse" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice     "Cursor" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Stylus" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Eraser" "SendCoreEvents"

        InputDevice     "Pad" "SendCoreEvents"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi"

        FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi"

        ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load            "dbe"

        Load            "ddc"

        Load            "extmod"

        Load            "type1"

        Load            "freetype"

        Load            "glx"

        Load            "wacom"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Mouse"

        Driver          "mouse"

        Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

        Option          "SendCoreEvents" "true"

        Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "no"

        Option          "Buttons" "5"

        Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier      "Keyboard"

        Driver          "kbd"

        Option          "CoreKeyboard

        Option          "XkbRules" "xorg"

        Option          "XkbMode1" "pc101"

        Option          "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Identifier      "Cursor"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option          "Type" "cursor"

        Option          "USB" "on"

        Option          "Vendor" "Wacom"

        Option          "Mode" "Relative"

        Option          "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Identifier      "Stylus"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option          "Type" "stylus"

        Option          "USB" "on"

        Option          "Vendor" "Wacom"

        Option          "Mode" "Absolute"

        Option          "tilt" "on"

        Option          "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Identifier      "Eraser"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option          "Type" "eraser"

        Option          "USB" "on"

        Option          "Vendor" "Wacom"

        Option          "Mode" "Absolute"

        Option          "tilt" "on"

        Option           "Threshold" "10"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Driver          "wacom"

        Identifier      "Pad"

        Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom"

        Option          "Type" "pad"

        Option          "USB" "on"

        Option          "Vendor" "Wacom"

        Option          "Mode" "Absolute"

        Option          "ButtonsOnly" "on"

        Option          "Button9" "2"

        Option          "Button13" "3"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier      "Monitor"

        Option          "DPMS" "true"

        VendorName      "LG"

        ModelName       "L192WS"

        #HorizSync      30.0 - 70.0

        #VertRefresh    50.0 - 100.0

        HorizSync       30 - 83

        VertRefresh     56 - 75

        Modeline        "1440x900_60.00"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync

EndSection

Section "Device"

        Identifier      "Card"

        Driver          "nvidia"

        VendorName      "NVIDIA Corporation"

        BoardName       "GeForce 8200"

        Option          "NoLogo" "true"

        Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true"

        Option          "UseEvents" "false"

        #Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true"

        Option          "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000"

        Option          "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier      "Screen"

        Device          "Card"

        Monitor         "Monitor"

        DefaultDepth    24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth           24

                Modes           "1440x900_60.00"

                ViewPort        0 0

        EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

        Option  "Composite" "Enable"

EndSection
```

```
john@adriatic ~ % glxinfo 

name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

server glx version string: 1.4

server glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB

client glx vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

client glx version string: 1.4

client glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, 

    GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_SGI_video_sync, 

    GLX_NV_swap_group, GLX_NV_video_out, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, 

    GLX_SGI_swap_control, GLX_NV_float_buffer, GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, 

    GLX_EXT_fbconfig_packed_float, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, 

    GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GLX_NV_present_video, 

    GLX_NV_multisample_coverage

GLX version: 1.3

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, 

    GLX_SGIX_pbuffer, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_SGI_swap_control, 

    GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_NV_float_buffer, 

    GLX_ARB_fbconfig_float, GLX_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, 

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address

OpenGL vendor string: NVIDIA Corporation

OpenGL renderer string: GeForce 8200/PCI/SSE2/3DNOW!

OpenGL version string: 2.1.2 NVIDIA 177.82

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_color_buffer_float, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_draw_buffers, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_program, GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, 

    GL_ARB_fragment_shader, GL_ARB_half_float_pixel, GL_ARB_imaging, 

    GL_ARB_multisample, GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_ARB_occlusion_query, 

    GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object, GL_ARB_point_parameters, GL_ARB_point_sprite, 

    GL_ARB_shadow, GL_ARB_shader_objects, GL_ARB_shading_language_100, 

    GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp, GL_ARB_texture_compression,

    GL_ARB_texture_cube_map, GL_ARB_texture_env_add, 

    GL_ARB_texture_env_combine, GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3, GL_ARB_texture_float, 

    GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat, GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two, 

    GL_ARB_texture_rectangle, GL_ARB_transpose_matrix, 

    GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object, GL_ARB_vertex_program, GL_ARB_vertex_shader, 

    GL_ARB_window_pos, GL_ATI_draw_buffers, GL_ATI_texture_float, 

    GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once, GL_S3_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, 

    GL_EXT_abgr, GL_EXT_bgra, GL_EXT_blend_color, 

    GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate, GL_EXT_blend_func_separate, 

    GL_EXT_blend_minmax, GL_EXT_blend_subtract, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array, 

    GL_EXT_Cg_shader, GL_EXT_bindable_uniform, GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test, 

    GL_EXT_draw_buffers2, GL_EXT_draw_instanced, GL_EXT_draw_range_elements, 

    GL_EXT_fog_coord, GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit, GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_object, GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats, 

    GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB, GL_EXT_geometry_shader4, 

    GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters, GL_EXT_gpu_shader4, 

    GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays, GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil, 

    GL_EXT_packed_float, GL_EXT_packed_pixels, GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_point_parameters, GL_EXT_rescale_normal, GL_EXT_secondary_color, 

    GL_EXT_separate_specular_color, GL_EXT_shadow_funcs, 

    GL_EXT_stencil_two_side, GL_EXT_stencil_wrap, GL_EXT_texture3D, 

    GL_EXT_texture_array, GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc, GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc, 

    GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc, GL_EXT_texture_cube_map, 

    GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_env_combine, 

    GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3, GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic, 

    GL_EXT_texture_integer, GL_EXT_texture_lod, GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias, 

    GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp, GL_EXT_texture_object, GL_EXT_texture_sRGB, 

    GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent, GL_EXT_timer_query, GL_EXT_vertex_array, 

    GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip, GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat, 

    GL_KTX_buffer_region, GL_NV_blend_square, GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color, 

    GL_NV_depth_buffer_float, GL_NV_conditional_render, GL_NV_depth_clamp, 

    GL_NV_fence, GL_NV_float_buffer, GL_NV_fog_distance, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program, GL_NV_fragment_program_option, 

    GL_NV_fragment_program2, GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage,

    GL_NV_geometry_shader4, GL_NV_gpu_program4, GL_NV_half_float, 

    GL_NV_light_max_exponent, GL_NV_multisample_coverage, 

    GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint, GL_NV_occlusion_query, 

    GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil, GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object, 

    GL_NV_pixel_data_range, GL_NV_point_sprite, GL_NV_primitive_restart, 

    GL_NV_register_combiners, GL_NV_register_combiners2, 

    GL_NV_texgen_reflection, GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc, 

    GL_NV_texture_env_combine4, GL_NV_texture_expand_normal, 

    GL_NV_texture_rectangle, GL_NV_texture_shader, GL_NV_texture_shader2, 

    GL_NV_texture_shader3, GL_NV_transform_feedback, 

    GL_NV_transform_feedback2, GL_NV_vertex_array_range, 

    GL_NV_vertex_array_range2, GL_NV_vertex_program, GL_NV_vertex_program1_1, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program2, GL_NV_vertex_program2_option, 

    GL_NV_vertex_program3, GL_NVX_conditional_render, GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap, 

    GL_SGIS_texture_lod, GL_SGIX_depth_texture, GL_SGIX_shadow, 

    GL_SUN_slice_accum

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

0x21 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x22 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x24 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x25 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x26 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x27 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x28 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x29 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x2f 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x30 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x31 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x32 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x33 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x34 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x35 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x36 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x37 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x38 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x39 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3a 24 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3b 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3c 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3d 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3e 24 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x3f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x40 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x41 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x42 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x43 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x44 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x45 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x46 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x47 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x48 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x49 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x4a 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4b 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4c 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4d 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4e 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x4f 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x50 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x51 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x52 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x53 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x54 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x55 24 dc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x56 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x57 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x58 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x59 24 dc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x23 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x5f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x60 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x61 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x62 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x63 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x64 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4  0  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 None

0x65 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x66 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x67 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x68 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x69 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6a 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6b 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6c 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  0 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6d 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6e 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x6f 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x70 32 tc  0 32  0 r  y  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x71 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x72 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x73 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  0  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon

0x74 32 tc  0 32  0 r  .  .  8  8  8  8  4 24  8 16 16 16 16  0 0 Ncon
```

----------

## energyman76b

do yourself a favor and remove the modes line from your xorg.conf.

       Identifier      "Xorg" 

         Screen          0 "Screen" 0 0 

         InputDevice     "Keyboard" "CoreKeyboard" 

         InputDevice     "Mouse" "CorePointer" 

         InputDevice     "Cursor" "SendCoreEvents" 

         InputDevice     "Stylus" "SendCoreEvents" 

         InputDevice     "Eraser" "SendCoreEvents" 

         InputDevice     "Pad" "SendCoreEvents" 

 EndSection 

 Section "Files" 

         RgbPath         "/usr/lib/X11/rgb" 

         FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/misc" 

         FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi" 

         FontPath        "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi" 

         ModulePath      "/usr/lib/xorg/modules" 

 EndSection 

 Section "Module" 

         Load            "ddc" 

         Load            "glx" 

         Load            "wacom" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Identifier      "Mouse" 

         Driver          "mouse" 

         Option          "Protocol" "IMPS/2" 

         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/mice" 

         Option          "SendCoreEvents" "true" 

         Option          "Emulate3Buttons" "no" 

         Option          "Buttons" "5" 

         Option          "ZAxisMapping" "4 5" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Identifier      "Keyboard" 

         Driver          "kbd" 

         Option          "CoreKeyboard 

         Option          "XkbRules" "xorg" 

         Option          "XkbMode1" "pc101" 

         Option          "XkbLayout" "us" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Driver          "wacom" 

         Identifier      "Cursor" 

         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" 

         Option          "Type" "cursor" 

         Option          "USB" "on" 

         Option          "Vendor" "Wacom" 

         Option          "Mode" "Relative" 

         Option          "Threshold" "10" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Driver          "wacom" 

         Identifier      "Stylus" 

         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" 

         Option          "Type" "stylus" 

         Option          "USB" "on" 

         Option          "Vendor" "Wacom" 

         Option          "Mode" "Absolute" 

         Option          "tilt" "on" 

         Option          "Threshold" "10" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Driver          "wacom" 

         Identifier      "Eraser" 

         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" 

         Option          "Type" "eraser" 

         Option          "USB" "on" 

         Option          "Vendor" "Wacom" 

         Option          "Mode" "Absolute" 

         Option          "tilt" "on" 

         Option           "Threshold" "10" 

 EndSection 

 Section "InputDevice" 

         Driver          "wacom" 

         Identifier      "Pad" 

         Option          "Device" "/dev/input/wacom" 

         Option          "Type" "pad" 

         Option          "USB" "on" 

         Option          "Vendor" "Wacom" 

         Option          "Mode" "Absolute" 

         Option          "ButtonsOnly" "on" 

         Option          "Button9" "2" 

         Option          "Button13" "3" 

 EndSection 

 Section "Monitor" 

         Identifier      "Monitor" 

         Option          "DPMS" "true" 

         VendorName      "LG" 

         ModelName       "L192WS" 

 EndSection 

 Section "Device" 

         Identifier      "Card" 

         Driver          "nvidia" 

         VendorName      "NVIDIA Corporation" 

         BoardName       "GeForce 8200" 

         Option          "NoLogo" "true" 

         Option          "AddARGBGLXVisuals" "true" 

         Option          "UseEvents" "false" 

         #Option         "AllowGLXWithComposite" "true" 

         Option          "PixmapCacheSize" "1000000" 

         Option          "AllowSHMPixmaps" "0" 

 EndSection 

 Section "Screen" 

         Identifier      "Screen" 

         Device          "Card" 

         Monitor         "Monitor" 

         DefaultDepth    24 

         SubSection "Display" 

                 Depth           24 

                 ViewPort        0 0 

         EndSubSection 

 EndSection 

and your nvidia drivers are acient!

http://www.nvnews.net/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=122606

and a lot of the laggyness is fixed in the more current ones.

don't install the drivers directly - copy&rename an ebuild or get it from gentoo bugzilla. NEVER use the installer, always ebuilds!

----------

## johnisevil

I'll try updaing the nvidia driver and see if that works.  Keep in mind I was without this computer for roughly a month (lots of hassle in getting the new motherboard that I wanted) so I have a ton of updating to do and I see that nvidia-drivers is one of them.  Plus I get to look forward to the Xorg 1.5 migration and deal with a bunch of package blocks from what looks like a new version of Gnome.

----------

## bunder

 *johnisevil wrote:*   

> Keep in mind I was without this computer for roughly a month

 

shouldn't be that bad if you're using the latest portage.  either way, if you break, pop in portage&programming...  upgrading old boxes only becomes a hassle when switching profiles (which probably only happens once or twice a year), or if the box is slow.

----------

## johnisevil

 *bunder wrote:*   

>  *johnisevil wrote:*   Keep in mind I was without this computer for roughly a month 
> 
> shouldn't be that bad if you're using the latest portage.  either way, if you break, pop in portage&programming...  upgrading old boxes only becomes a hassle when switching profiles (which probably only happens once or twice a year), or if the box is slow.

 

I haven't gotten around to running my updates yet but the blocks don't seem to be too bad.  They all seem to be Gnome related with a bunch of Python bindings and some C#/Mono related stuff.  The only other block I see is libpciaccess which looks as though masking it solves the problem so Xorg and upgrade to 1.5.

Edit:

I should also mention that upgrading the Nvidia driver solved my sluggish video performance issue.  Looks like I needed newer drivers for my Geforce 8200.

----------

## bunder

 *johnisevil wrote:*   

> I should also mention that upgrading the Nvidia driver solved my sluggish video performance issue.  Looks like I needed newer drivers for my Geforce 8200.

 

are you using the latest unmasked version?  word has it one of the newer ones is broken.  but i wouldn't know that because i'm still on 96.43 (SMP + 100-series caused a pink screen and a hardlock)...

----------

## d2_racing

Hi, you should try the testing version of the nvidia driver inside portage.

----------

